
Show HN: MyToDoList - Persistent todos built with localStorage - alexpapworth
https://github.com/alexpapworth/mytodolist
======
perilunar
Bug report: drag and drop does not work in Firefox. Nothing works in Safari.

Looks very nice in Chrome though.

------
enhdless
Nice job on sticking to vanilla JS!

Would be cool if you wrapped this in a Chrome extension as a new-tab page.

~~~
alexpapworth
Ooh, not a bad idea! Then I can save the data to the users Google account, and
have it persist between machines as well.

------
barbarbar
Using Brave browser: I can't remove items or check them.

------
Madeindjs
Is this support offline mode?

~~~
alexpapworth
Great point! It doesn't at the moment, but it would be too hard to add at all.
I'll look into adding the manifest file.

Unless you'd like to make a PR ;)

------
shatu29
had to look around for a bit to find the plus button

~~~
alexpapworth
Any suggestions for making it more noticable? Also, is your screen really big?

